# Over Riding Seat in Canter



## catherinesweetapple (20 February 2014)

Hi, I have been riding for about one and a half years now and I have recently realised that I have developed a habit of over riding/driving my seat too much in canter. I have been told to sit more quietly however im not too sure how to do this so I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this?
Thanks


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2014)

catherinesweetapple said:



			Hi, I have been riding for about one and a half years now and I have recently realised that I have developed a habit of over riding/driving my seat too much in canter. I have been told to sit more quietly however im not too sure how to do this so I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this?
Thanks

Click to expand...

Do you mean you are pushing your bum forwards and backwards in the saddle?
If you have decent balance try stirrupless work? It may help as if you are stirrupless and wiggle around too much you will loose balance so it should teach you to be a bit quieter maybe?


----------



## catherinesweetapple (21 February 2014)

Hi, thanks for your reply! Yes thats exactly what I mean, I have done some stirrupless work in canter but not very much. I was thinking of booking a lunge lesson to help with my seat, would strengthening my core help too?


----------



## dianchi (21 February 2014)

Yep lunge lessons are great, just be prepared to feel useless and like you have forgotten how to ride for a while!


----------



## catherinesweetapple (21 February 2014)

I started tackling this over riding problem in my lesson last week and literally felt I was learning to canter all over again! Haha
Lunge lessons are a bit of a rare occcurance at my rising school but I will certainly be booking myself one!


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2014)

Do you feel you will loose impulsion if you don't over ride? Definitely more stirrupless and lunge lessons are a great idea!


----------



## catherinesweetapple (21 February 2014)

sandi_84 said:



			Do you feel you will loose impulsion if you don't over ride? Definitely more stirrupless and lunge lessons are a great idea!
		
Click to expand...

Yes definately! Especially with less forward going horses, I seem to push with my seat alot when I use my lower leg to push them on


----------



## sandi_84 (22 February 2014)

catherinesweetapple said:



			Yes definately! Especially with less forward going horses, I seem to push with my seat alot when I use my lower leg to push them on
		
Click to expand...

Ah I see! I asked because I remember going for a jumping lesson on a horse I'd not been on before who was less forward than the ones I was used to and my instructor pointed out that I was doing this a couple of strides out. Subconsiously I was trying to urge him on with my bum  Once she pointed it out it became really obvious to me that I was doing it ha ha! 
I'd definitely do more stirrupless work, it really does help!  Lunge lessons are a fond but distant memory for me (I've had no instructor for quite a while ) and I remember doing all the fun things like stirrupless, no reins, arms out to the sides and straight up, touching your foot with the opposite hand and standing up  Good luck OP, don't worry yourself too much about it though, you know you are doing it and hopefully with the lunging and stirrupless you'll soon be sitting nice and quiet


----------



## Darremi (22 February 2014)

You actually need to strengthen up your ankles and calves so that you can take more weight through your legs than through your seat. This will enable you to sit a lot lighter on the horse's back in canter.

Get your stirrups up a few holes and get into two point position. Do it in trot to begin with and do not use the horse's mouth for balance. Use the neck.

When you are ready do this in canter.

It is very difficult at first, but if you do consistently over a few months it will become second nature. It also a lot kind on the horse's back when you are jumping and hacking.


----------



## Kathyt (22 February 2014)

A simulator lesson could be helpful


----------



## catherinesweetapple (22 February 2014)

Darremi said:



			You actually need to strengthen up your ankles and calves so that you can take more weight through your legs than through your seat. This will enable you to sit a lot lighter on the horse's back in canter.

Get your stirrups up a few holes and get into two point position. Do it in trot to begin with and do not use the horse's mouth for balance. Use the neck.

When you are ready do this in canter.

It is very difficult at first, but if you do consistently over a few months it will become second nature. It also a lot kind on the horse's back when you are jumping and hacking.
		
Click to expand...

Just went out on a hack today, all trottting and cantering in lightseat! I havent been out in the woods for a while so I can safely say that my balance in light seat could do with a bit of practice! 
Personally, I ride with quite long stirrups and my instructor did reccomend that I took my stirrups up a few holes in order to really get the weight into my ankle. This did actually help me, I will just need a little time to adjust to a shorter stirrup length!


----------



## Darremi (25 February 2014)

Well done .

Your instructor is right, you need to get those stirrups jacked up a few holes! I recently got on a horse ridden by somebody 5'3". I immediately put the stirrups up three holes (and I am 5.10!). Honestly though, once you have built up strength in your ankles and calves riding two point will become like second nature.

It is so much more comfortable for both horse and rider. I wish more people would learn how to do it. I like to to do all uphill trotting in two point and when I am feeling to lazy to do rising trot ;-).


----------



## CBAnglo (26 February 2014)

I would also say that you are gripping up with the knee; if you let your leg hang really long and sit deep you won't be driving with the seat but rather your bottom will just follow the natural movement of the back.  You almost want to feel as though you are pushing down with your core (you can try holding the pommel of you saddle to get a deeper seat to really feel the difference).  

Gripping up will also mean that you are not using your leg effectively and therefore may have trouble keeping the horse going forwards.


----------



## oldie48 (26 February 2014)

Hi, I wonder if you are driving with your seat because the horse is behind the leg? if the horse isn't off the leg, it's easy to use stronger aids to try to motivate it when in fact lighter, quicker aids work much better. Try to feel the canter movement through your whole body from seat to shoulders, don't brace and keep the seat light by taking more weight in the stirrups, taking your shoulders forward a little can help, def don't lean back. A light touch on the outside hind with a schooling whip will help to encourage the horse to be more forward. If you ARE struggling because the horse is behind the leg, you should find that as soon as the horse is in a forward canter you will find it so much easier to sit lightly and in balance. I hope this is helpful, good luck.


----------



## catherinesweetapple (11 March 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for all the advice on this subject, i can honestly say that it has helped and i have noticed an improvement in my seat. As i am now not trying so hard to drive with my seat, canter seems a lot more relaxing and flowing!
I am looking at buying one of those "ijoy ride" exercise machines, it is said to be like a riding simulator which works on toning your core and lower back muscles as well as improving position! anyone else have/used one of these? if so let me know if you would recommend it! 

Thanks Again


----------

